# Ice



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Icey day here in southwestern Ontario.

Everyone okay?

We had to drive to Stratford (from Goderich) and back last night to meet a train. It was okay earlier the the trip back was dicey. Thank goodness for the Tacoma 4x4. It was slow.

The town streets look terrible.

Hope everyone is good.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

As usual we seem to have escaped the worst of it. I drove across town around 8:00 AM to hit the gym and other than a few branches down it was just slushy and rainy.

Nothing special here.

I hear it's much worse as you get closer to Toronto. 250,000 people without power and it could be 72 hours before all is well. That's Christmas morning.

Of course the media is likely performing their normal Chicken Little scare-fest.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Power was out here for several hours through the night. Came on about an hour or so ago


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

We were good in our part of Bradford. My sis in schomberg lost power (with my parents visiting). 

My poor birch trees are falling apart though. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Milkman (Feb 2, 2006)

That seems to be normal for the St. Catherines / Niagara Falls area Scott.

My folks had to buy a genny because the power goes out so often in St Catherines, and when it goes out it's usually out for hours.

Ours flickered a few times around 5:00 AM and that was it.


----------



## davetcan (Feb 27, 2006)

No issues I'm aware of in London. Friends in Woodstock have lost power though. Mostly rain down this end.


----------



## GuitarsCanada (Dec 30, 2005)

Milkman said:


> That seems to be normal for the St. Catherines / Niagara Falls area Scott.
> 
> My folks had to buy a genny because the power goes out so often in St Catherines, and when it goes out it's usually out for hours.
> 
> Ours flickered a few times around 5:00 AM and that was it.


I can attest to that, at least in the Thorold area. Someone lets go a strong fart and we will lose power for two hours here.


----------



## Jim DaddyO (Mar 20, 2009)

Had the power out for 4 hours here in Seaforth. A big branch on the old birch fell on the roof, but I had that sucker built well when I did it, so, no damage. Lots of sagging trees....oh wait! I took a couple pics.....


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Never lost power at home(Keswick) but the drive to work in Newmarket was crappy. Never lost power here either. My in-laws are just north of Pickering and have been out since last night at 10pm.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Haha im in the minority of ppl that loved it....it got me out of having to make a 3 hr drive (each way) to the in-laws Xmas get together


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Milkman said:


> As usual we seem to have escaped the worst of it. I drove across town around 8:00 AM to hit the gym and other than a few branches down it was just slushy and rainy.


This for St Catharines at 7:30, too.
Although, I did see a lot of areas without power. Traffic lights out, or flashing red. The drive was pretty easy.


----------



## dodgechargerfan (Mar 22, 2006)

Our power blipped sometime in the night, but not enough to kill all of the clocks. So, it had to have been a very quick blip.


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

the plus side of ice storms


----------



## mhammer (Nov 30, 2007)

We're supposed to get hit here in Ottawa later today, but there hasn't been any trace as of this writing. I got my snowblower back from repairs on Monday and I've been doing our driveway and that of our neighbours seemingly every day the last couple of days. I did them again this morning and cleared the entire street in front of us, so that when the plow comes through later, I won't find an ice-wall at the foot of the driveway tomorrow morning when we're supposed to head out to Orillia.


----------



## bw66 (Dec 17, 2009)

All is well here. A few branches down, but we never lost power (for a change). My in-laws in Willowdale haven't had power since 10 pm last night.


----------



## LexxM3 (Oct 12, 2009)

Power was out for a few hours in parts of Kitchener, about 25,000 people affected. Ours went out around 9:30am and was back on around 2:30pm; came back 30 seconds before I was about to plug the fridge into the generator  -- classic. Still out in other parts of Kitchener, including those that lost power earlier. Ice is straining lots of trees, but everything seems to holding strong, in my neighbourhood at least.


----------



## BIGDC (Aug 16, 2011)

GuitarsCanada said:


> I can attest to that, at least in the Thorold area. Someone lets go a strong fart and we will lose power for two hours here.


That's funny ....... our power was out this morning so I went down to Timmy's to get breakfast but it was closed sSc_eeksign as I was waiting for it to open I said to a guy waiting with me that if a squirrel farts in Thorold the lights go out on our street. So I was right, it *is* Thorolds fault


----------



## Scotty (Jan 30, 2013)

I've got hours of cleanup once the limbs quit falling...got a dozen 100 year old maples...taking a s**tkicking this year with two ice storms in one year


----------



## Guest (Dec 22, 2013)

I. Just. Can't. Help. Myself.










Taken yesterday while waiting in jeans and a t-shirt for my car to be cleaned. Not a cloud in the sky. Honestly: it's messing with my head. I keep waking up expecting grey and cold. It's making it feel very not-Christmas-y during the day. I had to go to the mall yesterday and I didn't have to bundle up, trudge through sludge, fight for fewer spaces in the parking lot because there's snow piled in every corner.

We're missing snow so much we're driving to it the day after Christmas (they don't call it Boxing Day here...they think we're weird...)


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

Still no power for my in-laws. So they, my brother in-law and their dog are here for the night. Good thing we have the room for them and the dogs are getting along.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

We never lost power, but there was 1/4" to 1/2" of ice on everything this morning. Lots of towns around were without hydro for a few hours.

In unrelated news our water heater quit.

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Mooh said:


> We never lost power, but there was 1/4" to 1/2" of ice on everything this morning. Lots of towns around were without hydro for a few hours.
> 
> In unrelated news our water heater quit.
> 
> Peace, Mooh.


weird day...my wife broke the washing machine today too...but I managed to fix it  Hopefully your HWT gets fixed soon....cold showers brrrr.....

But ya, took over an hour to get our 2 cars out of their icy tomb. That'll teach me to have a messy garage that I cant park in


----------



## puckhead (Sep 8, 2008)

what a cool picture (net is frozen)


----------



## Guest (Dec 23, 2013)

the whole town went out 9:30ish last night (wife seen what seemed to be a transformer blow
up over the tree line). I was up at 5 am. went out for a smoke and heard a shitload of trees
cracking and breaking all morning. sure looked beautiful.


----------



## TA462 (Oct 30, 2012)

We lost power in Port Hope Saturday night and got it back Sunday night. 24 hours with no power sucks, I had to talk to the wife and played board games, lol. We had lots of candles going and I have a couple propane lanterns and a small propane heater so I had those on when the house got below 14 degrees. Still half the town doesn't have power. We have tons of trees down around the neighbourhood but lucky for me none of mine came down. I'll be cutting wood after lunch to help clean up the street.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

In my area the power was off last night from 6:30 P.M. to 2 A.M. and just like TA462 I had to break out the candles.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

Lots of fun. Sleeping in the cold hearing trees splitting and crashing to the ground. Chiselling ice off vehicles at 4 AM so I can move them away from any standing trees, while the power has cut out. My pick up truck was covered in a cascade of tree limbs some 6 inches in diameter, but because it was so thickly coated with ice, it didn't receive any significant damage except for a ripped off mirror.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Visiting family in Alberta. Missed the whole thing. -33 wind chill in a Costco parking lot yesterday doesn't seem so bad now.


----------



## Sneaky (Feb 14, 2006)

iaresee said:


> I. Just. Can't. Help. Myself.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's all very nice, but you guys have chem-trails.


----------



## Rumble_b (Feb 14, 2006)

So the in-laws are still here. Latest reports look like they may get power back sometime tonight, but they will stay tonight. We were going to go to my wifes Aunt and Uncles place for Christmas dinner but they have no power as well(Ajax). I decided tonight that it would probably be best to change plans and have everyone here, so the wife and her mom just got back from shopping for a turkey and what not. As long as we dont lose power it should be all good for dinner. I'm kinda glad its here now, don't have to drive anywhere!! Stay warm anyone that has no power.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

There have been icy days & dry days and slushy days.

All thanks to yo-yo temperatures.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Out for 47 hours here (2:30AM Sunday until 1:25AM Tuesday). Made smores in front of the fireplace, had enough wood/water/food to get through another couple days - but so glad it didn't come to that. Kids are excited that Christmas morning as they know it will return to normal, or close to it.

Our power came on for about 20 seconds last night at 7:30 - long enough for us to get excited about having light and heat (temp in the room beside the fireplace was down to 49F when the power came back on). Sucked having the house go back into darkness after thinking it was done.

Hope everyone else gets their power back on soon.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

fretboard said:


> Out for 47 hours here (2:30AM Sunday until 1:25AM Tuesday). Made smores in front of the fireplace, *had enough wood/water/food to get through another couple days *- but so glad it didn't come to that. Kids are excited that Christmas morning as they know it will return to normal, or close to it.
> 
> Our power came on for about 20 seconds last night at 7:30 - long enough for us to get excited about having light and heat (temp in the room beside the fireplace was down to 49F when the power came back on). Sucked having the house go back into darkness after thinking it was done.
> 
> Hope everyone else gets their power back on soon.


How is water affected by this? Shouldn't you still have cold tap water?


----------



## Voxguy76 (Aug 23, 2006)

Water...yes. Hot water....probably not.


----------



## fretboard (May 31, 2006)

Meant bottled water - taps still worked but we kept the faucets open for a few minutes every hour to keep the pipes from freezing. With a couple kids, we didn't want to shut the water off completely unless we had to. My wife's niece is down Yonge/Davisville area in Toronto and they had no water due to an issue at their local water treatment plant until 3PM or so yesterday.

We did have warm water yesterday afternoon - didn't try a shower, but it was great to not have to wash hands/face with nearly ice cold water.


----------



## Krelf (Jul 3, 2012)

This is my Christmas gift. I'd prefer a lump of coal, but I guess I've really been a bad boy this year!


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Will be back in Toronto around 9 pm. Wonder what I will find around East York area?


----------



## sneakypete (Feb 2, 2006)

puckhead said:


> the plus side of ice storms




it`s usually good to keep your head up while out on the ice, but in this case, head down....watching for asphalt patches.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Talked to my X in Ajax today. Just got power back after five days. I know that the longest power was ever out here before less than 24 hours.


----------

